# BEIRUT | Place Pasteur | 36 fl | U/C



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Place Pasteur*
http://www.placepasteur.com/home

Residential project consisting of one tower and five low rise blocks

Six basement floors for parking, building services and storage areas

Courtesy of Place Pasteur












​


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Place Pasteur


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Foutina Juan
to the left


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Building u/c on the right
Beirut, Lebanon by Zeb Ringer, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Place Pasteur 28-5-2017 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------

